# PC Stick per HDMI an PC



## Tankr3d (27. Oktober 2018)

Hey,

ich besitze so einen Stick PC mit einem direktem HDMI Output 

(siehe Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Compu...2:g:6KcAAOSwAPtbzJzF:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true )

 

jedoch möchte den PC Stick per HDMI Kabel an meinen Bildschirm anschließen.

Also hier meine Frage:

 

Ist es möglich meinen PC Stick mit einem dieser Adapter via HDMI Kabel an meinen Bildschirm anzuschließen? 

Adapter 1 : https://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-19pi...e-Female-Gold-Adapter-Converter-/253103190381

Adapter 2 : https://www.ebay.com/itm/19pin-HDMI...ale-Gold-Adaptor-Connector-1pcs-/253102225924

 

 

...und wenn ja mit welchem?

Veranschaulichung↓


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2018)

Möglich ist es scheinbar, ja.

Die Adapter in den Auktionen sind exakt die gleichen. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass du in der einen Auktion 10 Stück bekommst, in der anderen Auktion nur ein Stück.


----------



## marcmols (6. November 2018)

Glaube schon, müsste eig klappen


----------

